#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  В.А. Кочергина  "Введение в языковедение", "Учебник санскрита" и другие ресурсы для изучения.

## Владимир Николаевич

В данном подфоруме уже есть тема посвящённая учебнику Санскрита составленному В. А. Кочергиной, но ...
не вдаваясь в то что писано в той теме (и аналогичных обсуждениях), отмечу:
1) Данный учебник, как и многие другие академические учебники, описательные грамматики, исторические грамматики, монографии и другие работы по санскриту, пали, тибетскому, китайскому ... и др. языках, в первую очередь предназначены студентам филологических, языковедческих, востоковедческих и других соответствующих направлений, преподавателям и специалистам.
Работа с такими материалом требует как минимум знаний получаемых студентами из курса введение в языкознание, а также параллельно получаемых на курсах общего языкознания и других предметов в соответствии с выбранной специализацией.
2) Вера Александровна Кочергина начиная с первого издания Начального курса санскрита в 1956 году, продолжала дорабатывать и улучшать учебник. В прошлом году было посмертно издано уже Восьмая  редакция Учебника.


В этой теме решил оставить ссылки на более новое, из имеющихся в свободном доступе, 5-ое издание 2015 года Учебника Санскрита В.А. Кочергиной:
http://samskrtam.ru/wp-content/uploa...01/tb_corr.pdf
(восьмое издание 2019 года можно приобрести в магазинах)

Плюс ссылку на ещё одну работу В.А. Кочергиной "Введение в языкознание. Основы фонетики-фонология, грамматика"
http://tonail.com/books/vvedeniye_v_...kochergina.pdf
Данное "Введение" уникально тем, что в нём не только  уделено большое внимание определению единых основополагающих понятий фонетики-фонологии и грамматики с применением понятийного аппарата западного и индоевропейского языкознания. Но и является введением в языкознание специально написанным для студентов изучающих восточные языки.
Оно послужит прекрасным подспорьем, как для изучающих Санскрит по Учебнику В.А. Кочергиной, так и по другим академическим изданиям, а также для изучающих другие восточные языки.

И ещё ссылка на очень хороший ресурс с материалами для изучения Санскрита
https://www.galenel.info/sanskrit/index.html#books
Это сайт преподавателя санскрита Н.П. Лихушиной, ученицы В.А. Кочергиной и редактора последнего 8-го издания Учебника Санскрита.

----------

Александр Казань (24.11.2020), Гошка (28.11.2020), Селя (24.11.2020)

----------


## Селя

Покупал учебник Кочергиной по санскриту. Не осилил. Терпения нет. Было бы терпение, осилил бы. уже отдал в библиотеку. Спасибо за ссылки. Будет время, попробую таки.

Чисто для себя, для отдохновения.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Покупал учебник Кочергиной по санскриту. Не осилил. Терпения нет. Было бы терпение, осилил бы. уже отдал в библиотеку. Спасибо за ссылки. Будет время, попробую таки.
> 
> Чисто для себя, для отдохновения.


имхо:
Если самостоятельно изучать, уроки по Учебнику Кочергиной можно "разбавить" уроками по Учебнику Бюлера.
Так у Кочергиной сначала идёт "щадящая" подача материала, а после десятого урока постепенно включается "форсаж" и например парадигмы склонения "имён" практически "пролетают" на большой скорости.
А у Бюлера отсутствует вводно-фонетический  курс, но сначала "щадяще" идёт ввод в парадигмы склонения "имён", потом "форсаж" по глаголам, а это кмк. уже "мягче" у Кочергиной.
когда дойдёте до синтаксиса, то можно ещё Апте подключить.
Уроки Бюлера и Апте есть на сайте уважаемой Н.П. Лихушиной, последняя ссылка в стартовом сообщении, там впрочем есть и уроки Учебника Кочергиной отдельными файлами.

И не стоит спешить, вряд ли получится усвоить такой объём материала быстрее чем один урок в неделю. Если нет навыка усвоения языков (как это например выработано у полиглотов), то быстрее усвоить материал не получиться, как бы он даже сначала не казался простым. С новым изучаемым языком  свыкаются постепенно и это требует времени.

В оставшиеся дни недели можно прорабатывать упражнения к пройденному уроку.
А, чтоб было каждодневное погружение в изучаемый язык, какраз таки обязательно необходимое для свыкания с новым изучаемым языком, можно напр. взять за привычку каждый день в одно и тоже время просматривать по одному видео уроку из samskrittutorial:
https://www.samskrittutorial.in/
начав с самых простых и непродолжительных видео.

----------

Селя (29.11.2020)

----------


## Кузьма

Ценная информация.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Добавлю ещё здесь:

В.А. Кочергина "Словообразование санскрита (префиксация и основосложение)"

Как и сама монография, так и в конце приводимый список статей и литературы, будет хорошим дополнением для углубления.

----------

